# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Literatura o posvojenju!

## ivanas

Posto zbiljno razmisljam o posvojenju zelim se informirati na sve mogce nacine i utvrditi svoju odluku. Ovaj forum mi je pomogao jako puno i svi vi koji ste pisali o svojim iskustvima. Htjela bih da razmjenimo informacije o literaturi koja se tice posvajanja, odgoja i sl. pa vas molim da podjelimo naslove, i informacije o tome gdje ste nabavili knjige, internet adrese, portale i sl. koji se bave ovom problematikom.
Bas sam jucer procitala knjigu od Catherine Bonnet, "Gesta ljubavi" o mamama koje daju djecu na posvajanje i njihovim pricama i jako me dirnula. Takoder mislim da je jako korisna jer nam pomaze shvatiti iz kakve su zivotne situacije dosla nasa djeca k nama u nekim slucajevima, te im onda mozemo bolje pomoci da i oni sami jednog dana shvate. 

Isto tako bi bilo zanimljivo da raspravimo o nekim temama iz literature i nacin na koji ste vi dozivjeli odredenu problematiku.

----------


## Zdenka2

Zanimljiva tema i voljela bih da imamo takvo mjesto za diskusiju o problematici iz literature. Imam dosta knjiga o posvojenju, naravno stranih, a voljela bih i sama napisati jednu, iz hrvatske i iz moje osobne perspektive. Sada moram juriti, a kad uhvatim vremena stavit ću spisak knjiga koje imam.

I meni je "Gesta ljubavi" bila jako zanimljiva i često joj se vraćam. Mislim da ženama koje napuštaju djecu treba prići nastojeći razumjeti i njihovu poziciju, bez idealizacije, ali i bez paušalne osude.

----------


## ivanas

Dajte javite se please, sigurno ste čitali neki od vas neke dobre knjige o posvajanju, lakse je kad vam netko preporuci, pogotovo ako knjigu morate kupovati.

----------


## ivanas

Dajte javite se please, sigurno ste čitali neki od vas neke dobre knjige o posvajanju, lakse je kad vam netko preporuci, pogotovo ako knjigu morate kupovati.

----------


## Vlvl

Kad sam posvajala nisam uspjela naći nikakvu knjigu o posvojenju. Kasnije sam pročitala Gestu ljubavi i Djecu tajne. One su korisne, ali ne na način da daju upute kako postupati s posvojenom djecom. 

Nedavno sam otkrila na stranicama http://www.pactadopt.org/store/page8.html popis knjiga koje obrađuju posvojenje. Tu su kratki opisi knjiga i preporuke. Naravno sve na engleskom.
Naručila sam tri knjige od navedenih preko Algoritma, uskoro bi trebale stići. Kad ih pročitam mogu nešto reći o njima.

----------


## Zdenka2

Sve knjige su mi već zapakirane i prebačene u novi stan.   :Smile:  
Zato za sada samo toliko: od onih koje sam do sada pročitala najbolje su mi bile Real Parents, Real Children, od Holly van Gulden; Our Own - Adopting and Parenting the Older Child, Trish Maskew i Raising Adopted Children, Lois Ruskai Melina.

----------


## Zoranova draga

Podizem ovu temu, zato sto bih volela da vidim spisak Zdenkinih knjiga o usvajanju, i sta Vlvl ima da kaze o knjigama koje je narucila.

----------


## Vlvl

Što imam da kažem? Pročitajte svakako  :Grin:  barem neku od njih. 
Navesti ću knjige redom čitanja. Prošlo je neko vrijeme kako sam ih pročitala, pa to nije neka recenzija, više sjećanje i dojam.

*Holly van Gulden i Lisa M. Bartles-Rabb: Real parents, real children: parenthing the adopted child*
Ovu sam pročitala prvu, i osjećala sam da mi otvara svjetove. Ne mogu riječima iskazati koliko mi je žao da je nisam imala u rukama prije ili u prvim danima posvojenja.
U prvom dijelu razmatra neke općenite teme vezane za posvojenje: pitanje ljubavi, stvaranja veza, dosta veliko poglavlje o tugovanju i gubitku, o posvojiteljskom stresu uslijed situacije nazvane "trudnoća bez termina" (korisno da se čovjek ne osjeća da je jedini pao s Marsa) i o načinima da se taj stres smanji, i na kraju o samom preseljenju djece.
U drugom dijelu razmatra posvojenje kroz različite razvojne faze odnosno dobi djeteta. Za svaku dob navodi što se može očekivati, moguće poteškoće, kako ih umanjiti, na što obratiti pažnju ako se posvaja dijete te dobi, a na što kad ranije posvojeno dijete doraste do te dobi. Za mene kao mamu velikog djeteta pravo veselje da sam o tome nešto suvislo pročitala i silna žalost što mi te informacije nisu ponuđene prije posvojenja.
Jasno, pregledno, vrlo korisno. 

*Joyce Maguire Pavao: The family of adoption*
Upola tanja knjiga u kojoj sam našla ono što mi je u prvoj nedostajalo, koja je krasno nadopunila teme koje mene zanimaju. Također govori o posvojenju s obzirom na dob djeteta, ali uz grublju podjelu po dobi. Uz to razmatra posvojenje s tri strane, posvojitelja, posvojenog djeteta i biološke obitelji. Govori o pravu na informacije (kojeg u SAD-u posvojena djeca do nedavno nisu imala) o biološkim obiteljima, o šteti od nedostatka tih informacija i koristi ako su dostupne. 
Dijete se promatra kao ono koje ima dvije obitelji, pa makar s jednom od njih više nema ili nikad nije imalo kontakt. O biološkim roditeljima, posebno majci, govori se kao o majci (prvoj, ili mami s imenom) i predlaže tumačenje djetetu da je ono na različite načine povezano s dvije obitelji. (Dok autorice prethodne knjige zastupaju stav da je majka samo jedna - posvojiteljica, i da ne treba dijete zbunjivati s terminom mama vezanim uz biološku majku.)
U jednom primjeru koji sam negdje sopomenula to je ona priča s kućicama ili obiteljskim voćnjakom umjesto obiteljskog stabla. Naglašava da je biološka majka često puno više od samo biološke, i nudi terminologiju prema kojoj dijete ima dvije mame (i dva tate), ali da samo jedni mama i tata, a to su posvojitelji, imaju roditeljsku ulogu. 
S obzirom na našu specifičnu situaciju taj mi je pristup blizak, jer su oba naša sina došla u obitelj s ne predalekim sjećanjem na prve roditelje koji zaista nisu bili samo biološki. U trenutku ulaska u kuću njihove veze s nama bile su slabije od veza s prvom obitelji. Sa starijim sinom osjećali smo da tumačenje nas kao jedinih roditelja  nije ispravno, a potvrdu tome našla sam ovdje. Nakon ove pročitane knjige slična situacija s mlađim sinom prošla je puno lakše. 
*
Lois Ruskai Melina: Raising adopted children*
Ova je knjiga po obrađenim temama vezanim uz posvojenje slična knjizi Real parents, real children. Razlika je što RPRC teži tome da roditelj razumije svoje posvojeno dijete i njegove potrebe ovisno o dobi i drugim bitnim faktorima, i time da svima bude olakšano iskustvo posvojenja i kasnijeg života, dok Raising adopted children nudi više praktičnih savjeta za mnoge specifične situacije.
U prvom dijelu također govori o pripremi budućih posvojitelja, prilagodbi djece obitelji i obitelji (uže i šire) na djecu, o povezivanju u različitoj dobi djece i o poremećajima povezivanja. U drugom dijelu razmatra život posvojene obitelji s raznih strana i govori o nama životno važnim temama: razgovor o posvojenju, utjecaj posvojenja na obitelj (na sve uključene strane), o rizicima kod posvojene djece, o važnosti poznavanja medicinske povijesti i kontaktu s biološkim rođacima.
Treći dio posvećen je specifičnim situacijama i vrstama posvojenja. Govori o etničkom i kulturnom identitetu, međunarodnom posvojenju, ozbiljnim problemima u ponašanju, roditeljstvu mentalno ili fizički bolesnoj (fali mi izraz: disabled u originalu) djeci, o samcima kao posvojiteljima, homoseksualcima, o razvodu roditelja posvojitelja, vrlo velikim obiteljima, obiteljima s biološkom i posvojenom djecom, posvajanju drugig djeteta, posvajanju biološke braće i sestara... I još dodatak zanimljiv za SAD: državnim potporama, zdravstvenom osiguranju, naturalizaciji i sl. Praktično do detalja kao što je potreba zaslađivanja mlijeka bebama stiglim iz inozemstva, jer su navikle na tamošnju slađu formulu mlijeka za bebe, ali nikad "kuharica" bez razmišljanja.

----------


## Zoranova draga

*Vlvl*, divno! Hvala!

----------


## ivanas

Hvala na preporuci,  ja sam narucila dvije od ove tri koje si spomenula, nadam se da ce uskoro stici.

----------


## ivanas

Sada sam trazila knjige o posvojenju na amazonu i citala prvih nekoliko stranica koliko je moguce. Jedna mi se posebno svidjela sudeci po naslovu i nekoliko prvih stranica : *The Post-adoption blues - Overcoming the unforseen challenges of adoption,* 
autori Karen j. Foli, John R. Thompson

----------


## Iskra

Kako bi bilo lijepo da su knjige na hrvatskom!

----------


## ivanas

Kad mi stignu knjige, rekli su u algoritmu da treba oko 2 mjeseca probat cu neke vazne dijelove i pasuse prevesti pa staviti na portal.

----------


## Zdenka2

Kad se vratim doma stavit ću svoj popis. Te američke knjige ne odražavaju našu stvarnost, a isto tako imaju i osobnu perspektivu autora, ali svejedno je dobro to čitati -neke su stvari ipak upotrebljive i zajedničke svima nama.

----------


## Vlvl

Janis Cooke Newman: The Russian Word for Snow: A True Story of Adoption

Američka majka opisala je kako su posvojili svog sina iz Rusije. Knjiga bi mogla biti zanimljiva parovima koji razmišljaju o posvojenju iz inozemstva, i to manje zbog pravno-tehničkih detalja, više zbog intenzivnog opisa osjećaja, pravi hali-gali nade i beznađa, ushićenja i bespomoćnosti. Daje predodžbu što znači posvojenje iz inozemstva.

----------


## ivanas

Stigle su mi tri knjige iz algoritm. 

Adoption is a family affair - Patricia Irwin Johnson - ovdje se uglavnom knjiga obraca uzoj i siroj obitelji, buducim bakam i djedovima, tetkama, stricevima i sl. i kako pristupiti posvojenju. 

Raising adopted Children -Practical, reassuring advices for every adoptive parent -  Lois Ruskai Melina

the post-adoption blues - Karen Foli, John r. Thompson

Kad ih procitam i uhvatim vremena probat cu prevesti neke zanimljive djelove i postati na forum

----------


## ivanas

U stranoj literaturi na engleskom oni imaju termin za biološke roditelje birth parents, a za posvojitelje adoptive parents. 

Nekako su mi termini na hrvatskom zbrčkani, biološki mi zvuči prekomplicirano za objašnjavati malom djetetu, koje termine vi koristite posvojitelji kad pričate djeci njihovu priču, "teta koja te rodila", "mama koja te rodila", vlastito ime bioloških roditelja. nama su u Školici rekli da je dobro koristiti mama koja te rodila, da je teta preopćenito i može zbuniti djete pa može pomisliti da ga je bilo koja teta koju sretne možda biološka majka njemu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi kažemo mama koja te rodila ili prva mama. Nije biološka majka nikakva "teta"; biološko majčinstvo se ne može negirati.

----------


## ivanas

Hvala Zdenka na odgovoru

----------


## ivanas

Evo popis knjiga koje sam čitala i kratak rezime :

Adoptin Parenting - Creating a Toolbox, Building Connections : MacLeod, Macrae - Ovo je velika knjiga napisana kao priručnik i podjeljeno u poglavlja tretira različita područja isprepleteno s primjerima, prim Hrana, Spavanje, Disciplina, Gubitak i Žalovanje i sl. Pisalo ju je zajedno puno autora, posvojitelja i stručnjaka koji se bave tom problematikom. 
Po meni ovu bi trebalo imati knjigu doma kao neku osnovnu i onda dalje istraživati područja koja su nama bitna a u knjizi su date neke opće smjernice. 
Super mi je što u knjizi ima mnoštvo linkova na web stranice i preporuke literature, ponekad i dvije tri rečenice o preporučenoj knjizi. 

Raising Adopted Children - Louis Ruskai Melina - to je vec Vivl u gornjem postu sazela. Isto ko prirucnik samo manjeg obima nego prethodna knjiga. 

Real Parents, Real Children isto Vivl opisala gore. 

Adoption Is a Family Affair - Patricia Irwing Johnson - Ovdje se govori o užoj i široj obitelji i što bi oni trebali znati o posvojenju, na što trebaju paziti da ne bi nehotice povrijedili osjećaje posvojitelja i njihov djece. 


The Post-adoption Blues - Karen J. Foli. John R. Thompson - govori o depresiji nakon posvojenja i meni je jako drago da sam je procitala. Mislim da se o ovom problemu jako malo govori i zna, u gotovo svoj literaturi je pažnja usmjerena na djecu i njihove probleme, a posvojitelji, ioako po povećalom najprije službi, pa poslije obitelji i okoline boje priznati da im je teško i da se teško snalaze da ne bi ispalo da nevole dovoljno svoju djecu i da nisu zaslužili biti roditelji. 


Twenty things adopted kids wish their adoptive parents knew about - Sherrie Eldridge
Ovih dvadeset stvari tj. naslova poglavlja je prevedeno u članku na rodinoj web stranici. Odlična knjiga, pisan iz perspektive posvojene osobe, koja je usto i postala stručnjak koji radi na posvojenjima, stvarno mi je pomoglo da stvari osjetim i razumijem bolje i perspektive djeteta, tj. posvojenika. 
Razmišljala sam o tome kako bi bilo da se udruzimo i prevedemo koju od knjiga na hrvatski, i probamo naci izdavaca, ili ako ne uspijemo barem postati dijelove na forum, ne znam kako stvari stoje s autorskim pravima, mislim da bi to mogli ukoliko dio teksta prevedenog iz knjige stavimo pod navodnike i navedemo izvor, kao u diplomskom ili nekom drugom radu???

----------


## Vlvl

> ne znam kako stvari stoje s autorskim pravima


Kao i u svemu drugome - treba se tražiti pravo korištenja. Nositelj autorskih prava može to teoretski odlučiti ne naplatiti, ali s time ne treba računti. Ovo s navođenjem dijela teksta i izvora vrijedi samo za male dijelove teksta. 
Ma mislim da bi korisnije bilo da netko od naših konačno napravi neki tekst, studiju, pregled. Pa makar i na razini diplomskog rada. Treba početi.

Američka literatura je fascinantna i obimna, ali informacije primam sa zadrškom, jer je to ipak posve drugi pravni sustav, društvo, običaji. (Iako dio o tugovanju, povezivanju, očekivanim problemima u pojedinoj dobi, znacinma za uzbunu...ne mogu biti bitno različiti.)
Zanima me da li je netko čitao europske tekstove o posvojenju: njemačke, francuske, talijanske. Koliko je to slično ili različito našim iskustvima, koliko upotrebljivo?
Makar, u situaciji da praktički nema tri objavljene riječi o posvojenju svaki je tekst s koje god strane svijeta dobrodošao. 




> Adoption Is a Family Affair - Patricia Irwing Johnson - Ovdje se govori o užoj i široj obitelji i što bi oni trebali znati o posvojenju


Za ovim sam osjećala potrebu, moram priznat.




> The Post-adoption Blues - Karen J. Foli. John R. Thompson - govori o depresiji nakon posvojenja i meni je jako drago da sam je procitala. Mislim da se o ovom problemu jako malo govori i zna


Da, nažalost. Niti da te netko upozori. Kao: trebalo bi sve biti u redu, ostvarilo se ono što smo htjeli, dijete je divno i krasno i tu - i zašto sad ne skačem od sreće i veselja? 
Meni je pomoglo što sam nekoliko godina ranije osjetila "postmacnu depresiju" kad mi je nakon godina čekanja konačno bila životinjica u domu. Prepoznala sam simptome i računala da će proći.

----------


## Zdenka2

Vlvl, dijelim tvoja razmišljanja o američkoj literaturi. I inače mislim da je američki sustav udomiteljstva i posvojenja jedan od najgorih na svijetu - čak i u njihovoj literaturi svi se listom slažu da najviše psihičkih problema imaju djeca posvojena iz njihovog vlastitog sustava.

Naručila sam više knjiga iz Francuske, stižu mi za koji tjedan, pa ću se javiti sa svojim opažanjima.

----------


## ivanas

Možeš li Zdenka navesti naslove francuskih knjiga koj si naručila da i ja probam naručiti, pošto studiram taj jezik, ako se nađe što zgodno mogla bi nešto i prevesti?

----------


## Zdenka2

Jean-Philippe Pierron, On ne choisit pas ses parents. Comment penser l'adoption et la filiation? Paris: Seuil, 2003.

Yves Nicolin, L'Adoption, Une Nouvelle Naissance. Paris: Tallandier, 2007.

Pierre-Yves Camiade, L'Adoption, Realite Humaine Et Spirituelle. Bruy

----------


## ivanas

Dobila sam jos dvije stvarno odlicne knjige o posvojenju,i ima puno prica i primjera posvojenja starije djece

Adopting The Hurt Child
Parenting The Hurt Child, Gregory C. Keck, Regina M. Kupecky

Vidila sam da ima od Gregory C. Keck i knjiga Parenting The Adopted Adolescents

----------


## Zdenka2

Pročitala sam knjigu Jean-Philippe Pierron, On ne choisit pas ses parents. Comment penser l'adoption et la filiation? Paris: Seuil, 2003. Autor je filozof, pa s tog gledišta pristupa i posvojenju. Kroz knjigu se nije lako probijati, ima dosta redundancija, a i ne slažem se sa svim idejama. No, u cjelini, to je apsolutno najbolja knjiga koju sam do sada pročitala o posvojenju. 

Autor se bavi temeljnim egzistencijalnim, gotovo bih rekla ontološkim pitanjima koje posvojenje sa sobom donosi. Govori o antičkim pričama o posvojenju (Mojsije, Edip, Isus) od kojih svaka otkriva neke bitna promišljanja čovječanstva o posvojenju i roditeljstvu uopće. Zatim govori o temeljima adoptivnog roditeljstva/sinovstva/kćerinstva, o izazovima i pitanjima koje posvojenje i adoptivne obitelji svojom egzistencijom postavljaju današnjem svijetu i društvu, o filijaciji po krvi i filijaciji po osobnom izboru, o obiteljskoj povezanosti u adoptivnim obiteljima, o osobitostima odnosa roditelj-dijete koje adoptivne obitelji postavljaju na dnevni red i time utječu na promjene paradigme obitelji. Govori o tome da posvojenje potiče razmišljanje o sebi i istraživanje sebe ne samo kod djece koja tragaju za svojim korijenima, identitetom i razumijevanjem svoje filijacije nego i u roditeljima koji su posvojenjem potaknuti, da ne kažem nagnani na intenzivno razmišljanje o sebi, svojem roditeljstvu, ulozi oca/majke i odnosu prema osobnosti djeteta, odnosno prihvaćanju njegove različitosti. Obratno, u nekoj vrsti dijaloga i dijete prihvaća različitost roditelja i povezuje se s njime ne krvlju nego vlastitim izborom, snagom osobne veze.

Autor govori i o neplodnosti, o bolnoj čežnji za djetetom i načinima na koje se ljudi prema tome postavljaju. Posvojenje kao rješenje znači nadrastanje neplodnosti, ono je rješenje inicijative, ne zamjensko rješenje nego potpuno novi put, novi odnos prema sebi, djetetu, obitelji. Po njegovu mišljenju posvojenje neplodnost preobražava u plodnost: biti plodan znači biti osoba sposobna da se prenese i preda i na drugi način, a ne samo genetski, sposobna prihvatiti darovano nepoznato dijete. S tog gledišta, posvojenje postaje prvi izbor, iako se često kronološki nalazi na drugom mjestu. 

Posvojenje mijenja pojedinca, obitelj, mijenja rodbinske veze, genealogiju, društvene veze, upućuje na razmišljanja o tome što čini obiteljske veze mimo kriterija krvi. Ono proširuje pojam roditeljstva/sinovstva/kćerinstva. Zbog toga je to posebni životni put razumijevanja sebe u obitelji i u društvu. 

I to je samo dio pitanja koja Pierron otvara u ovoj knjizi. Iako se ne slažem sa svime što kaže, veliki dio ovih razmišljanja u potpunosti odzvanja s mojim razmišljanjima o sebi, svojoj djeci i obitelji.

----------


## leonessa

Zdenka hvala ti  :Love: . I daj više napiši knjigu, jedva čekam neko pametno štivo o posvajanju na hr.

----------


## sandraks

draga zdenka, izvrsna si! nemam pojima kad stigneš sve to...u svakom slučaju, fala ti opet i opet.... :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

> Zdenka hvala ti . I daj više napiši knjigu, jedva čekam neko pametno štivo o posvajanju na hr.


I ja čekam Zdenkinu knjigu ko ozebli sunce...

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

I ja, i ja. Koliko vidim rasprodat će se preko noći.

----------


## Rebbeca

Bolje da se mi tu "domaći" predbilježimo, da ne ostanemo bez svog dugo očekivanog primjerka...

----------


## eva71

Draga Zdenka,
Podrzavam projekt za knjigu; i to zbog mnogo razloga. Razlicito od foruma, sistematizirano slozene informacije i iskustva sigurno dopustaju jednu kompletniju sliku o problemima i kompleksnosti pitanja posvojenja i odgoja posvojenog djeteta. Knjiga bi omogucila vecem broju ljudi upoznati se s tom problematikom. I, na kraju, senzibilizarati siru publiku za posvojenje i eventuelno potaknuti javnu diskusiju samo moze biti pozitivno : da ljudi budu bolje informirani i da se, u najboljem slucaju, poboljsaju i neki postupci samog procesa posvajanja (skrate sudski postupci i organizira psiholoska podrska posvojiteljima nakon posvojenja)....znam, zanijela sam se i postajem preoptimisticna, no, sto cete, ja sam isto od onih koje vjeruju da pisana rijec moze puno toga promijeniti....

----------


## Zdenka2

Radi se na tome, ali to traži svoje vrijeme. Na tome radim uza sav ostali posao, pa nemojte biti nestrpljivi.

----------


## Vlvl

I ja mislim da pisana riječ može promijeniti mnogo. A u ovoj nama interesantnoj temi pisano iskustvo iz domaćih uvjeta bilo bi zlata vrijedno, a tvoje Zdenka među ostalim zato što si posvojila u dva navrata, u dvije različite situacije od čega si se drugi put morala izboriti sa sustavom. I jer problematici posvojenja prilaziš otvorena srca, ali bez patetike, i u svakoj prigodi zastupaš prava posvojene djece.

U vezi s gorespomenutom francuskom knjigom: zvuči mi jako zanimljivo, pravi odmak od američke praktične literature. Raspravlja teme i nudi pravce razmišljanja kojih sam se ja sama (i sigurno ne jedina) iz nutarnje potrebe dotakla i vraćala im se.

----------


## eva71

Nasla sam dosta sustvanu i kompletnu kanadsku web stranicu o posvajanju (na francuskom), posebno mi je intersantno gdje se govori o svim manifestacijama, problemima i pitanjima koja se pojavljuju poslije posvojenja. Osim sto se opisuju reakcije djece, domski sindromi, dosta je prostora ostavljeno i za roditelje; njihova pitanja, strahove, izgubljene iluzije, ono sto se ne govori,a cesto se desava. Ton mi se takoder svidio: bez dodatnog uljepasavanja, ali i bez nepotrebne dramaticnosti. Pregledan vodic.
http://www.quebecadoption.net/adoption/00post.html

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo još jedne zanimljive francuske knjige: Yves Nicolin, _L' adoption, une nouvelle naissance_. Préface du cardinal Philippe Barbarin, primat des Gaules. Paris: Tallandier, 2007.

Autor je zastupnik u francuskom parlamentu i prvi predsjednik državne agencije za posvojenje. On i supruga posvojili su troje djece iz Rusije, iz Sibira. Kao političar, posvojenju pristupa sa političkog i socijalnog gledišta i daje informacije o međunarodnom posvojenju koje u Francuskoj čini 80% svih posvojenja. Opisuje proceduru koja je u Francuskoj dugotrajna – ispitivanje kandidata traje 9 mjeseci, nakon čega se dobiva dopuštenje za posvojenje koje traje pet godina. Nakon toga kandidati sami traže djecu u inozemstvu ili se obraćaju državnoj odnosno privatnoj agenciji. Prosječno, ukupan postupak varira u trajanju između 18 mjeseci i 5 godina. Mnogi parovi otpadaju ili odustaju na različitim dijelovima puta.
Govori i o Europskoj, odnosno Haškoj konvenciji o posvojenju koja je ratificirana u Vijeću Europe 1967. i koju su potpisale mnoge europske i izvaneuropske zemlje. Ta konvencija regulira postupke u međunarodnom posvojenju kako bi se izbjegle moguće manipulacije djecom. Hrvatska nije potpisnica.
Nicolin dalje detaljno opisuje postupak posvojenja svoje troje djece i sve što je na političkom planu poduzeo da bi se olakšala procedura međunarodnog posvojenja, s ciljem da što više djece bez roditelja dobije obitelj. Proceduru je važno poštivati zato da bi se djeci prije svega pomoglo u njihovoj zemlji, odnosno smjestilo ih kod rođaka, a ako to nije moguće, da se legalnim putem posvoje u druge zemlje. 
Govori o tome kako se mnoge zemlje boje iskorijenjenja djece i trgovine njima, što s pravom, što s nepravom, pa njihovi zahtjevi postaju sve veći, a postupci rigorozniji. U tom kontekstu govori i o pitanju vjere te kaže da su posvojenju najskloniji katoličanstvo, protestantizam i židovstvo, dok neke druge vjere ograničavaju, čak i zabranjuju posvojenje. 
U Francuskoj se godišnje posvoji oko 5000 djece, od toga 4000 iz drugih zemalja. Nasuprot tom broju, godišnje se zaprima 30000 zahtjeva, a oni rastu za oko 15% svake godine. Unutar Francuske na posvojenje najčešće idu djeca „rođena pod X“ (u Francuskoj postoji institucija anonimnog porođaja kojoj je cilj smanjenje broja pobačaja; problem nastaje kod toga što dijete ne zna ništa o svom porijeklu). Dijete iz Francuske po zakonu ne može posvojiti samohrani roditelj niti roditelji koji već imaju biološku djecu.
Pri posvojenju daje se prednost mladim parovima; oko 30 godina. Najmlađa dob za posvojenje je 28 godina, gornja granica ne postoji. Parovi moraju biti u braku barem 2 godine).
Većina posvojitelja su dobro stojeći, jer posvojenje puno košta, od 8000 do 20000 eura. Tu se pojavljuje problem socijlane nepravde u koji bi po autorovu mišljenju morala intervenirati država. Smatra nepravednim da država plaća MPO, a posvojenje ne.
U knjizi je riječ i o drugim pitanjima, uglavnom pravne i političke prirode. Autor je političar, čovjek od akcije, pa mu je prije svega na brizi reforma posvojenja i zakoni koji je osiguravaju.

----------


## Zdenka2

Pročitala sam knjigu Pierre-Yves Camiade, _L'adoption – réalité humaine et spirituelle_. Bruyères-le-Chatel: Nouvelle Cité, 2008. 

Autor i njegova supruga posvojili su četvero djece u Etiopiji, dva dječaka i dvije djevojčice, o čemu on otvoreno pripovijeda. 

Radi se o pristupu posvojenju na kakav još nisam naišla u literaturi, to jest pristupu koji je prožet vjerskim osjećajima autora. On razmišlja o posvojenju kao o drugačijem odgovoru na probleme neplodnih parova, odgovoru koji odbija medikalizaciju tog problema i tehnička rješenja. Posvojenje smatra slobodnim odabirom, putem kušnje i duhovnog sazrijevanja. Posvojenje smatra suprotnim težnji za djetetom po svaku cijenu, za sanjanim djetetom, savršenim djetetom, djetetom naših želja; ono je otvaranje srca posebnosti stvarnog djeteta, odnosno prihvaćanje druge osoba onakve kakva jest. U tom je smislu posvojenje duhovno roditeljstvo. 

Govori o vremenu čekanja koje shvaća kao neku vrstu kušnje okroz koju se treba emotivno, intelektualno i duhovno pripremiti za dolazak djeteta. To je ujedno i vrijeme kada par mora zajednički raščistiti sve nedoumice i razlike u pogledima na posvojenje, jer, po njegovom mišljenju, odluka mora biti zajednička, a ne da netko tko baš i nije čvrst u svojoj odluci čini ustupak ženi/mužu. To je također i vrijeme kad se treba odlučiti o svemu što mogu/ne mogu prihvatiti kod djeteta (dob, broj djece koju žele posvojiti, ograničenja vezana uz hendikepe i bolesti, porijeklo djeteta, njihovu obiteljsku situaciju). Ako u obitelji već ima djece, taj period čekanja važan je i za njih – i oni se moraju psihički pripremiti na dolazak brata/sestre. Za kršćanske parove to je i vrijeme molitve za buduću djecu koja proživljavaju tešku sudbinu, a isto tako i za svoje duhovno zrenje koje će ih učiniti boljim roditeljima.

Odnos prema djetetu, njegovu porijeklu, obitelji, zemlji i narodu promatra kroz prizmu kršćanske ljubavi (agape). Smatra da posvojitelj mora poštivati dijete, njegovu životnu priču, zemlju rođenja i narod. Treba dozvoliti da ga dijete promijeni, izaći iz svog egoizma i konformizma i osjećaja superiornosti zbog samog čina posvojenja i zbog toga što djetetu daje „bolji život“. Umjesto toga bolje je misliti o vrijednosti djeteta i onome što nam ono donosi. Mi se našoj djeci dajemo, činimo ih svojima i oni nas prepoznaju i prihvaćaju kao svoje. Posvojenje je zato obostrani dar.
Smatra da je loše kada se posvojitelji prave da su jedini roditelji i osuđuju prve roditelje bez pokušaja razumijevanja. Ne treba podleći iskušenju da se natječemo s prvim roditeljima i da se stalno nastojimo legitimizirati diskreditirajući njih. Ne možemo ih zamijeniti i uvijek ostajemo drugačiji od njih. S našom djecom stvaramo novu, osobnu vezu u pravom ljudskom susretu.

S obzirom da njegova djeca dolaze iz „trećeg svijeta“, autor je veliku pažnju posvetio posebnim pitanjima vezanim uz to što to znači uzeti dijete iz njegove kulture i presaditi ga u novu kulturu, zatim o mogućim zloupotrebama posvojenja koje se događaju zbog zarade. Govori i o specifičnim problemima odrastanja djece iz drugih kultura, naroda i rasa u novoj sredini, oo različitim pogledima i pristupima ljudi različitosti djece i o njihovoj patnji zbog toga. Roditelj se tu mora postaviti tako da tu realnost ne negira i da je nosi zajedno s djecom. Kao roditelj djeteta druge rase, naroda i kulture ima dodatnu obavezu prema djetetu i mora razmisliti o načinu kako će se u široj zajednici postaviti kao roditelj.

Autorovo razmišljanje o krštenju posvojenog djeteta otvorilo mi je novu perspektivu u razmišljanju o imenovanju djeteta. Camiade smatra da je novo ime koje posvojitelj daje djetetu dio ukupnog nasljeđa koje dijete od njega dobiva, znak pripadnosti novoj obitelji, u njegovom slučaju i narodu i kulturi. Davanje imena je znak filijacije – kroz to se dijete može osjetiti u potpunosti priznatim kao dijete svoje nove obitelji.Time obuhvaća i roditelje koji, kao ja, nisu promijenili djetetu ime – iz svojih razloga oni su odlučili da ime ostane isto, dakle dali su svome djetetu ime. 
Govori i općenito o krštenju djeteta koje smatra prijedlogom djetetu, davanjem one kulture, zajednice, pripadnosti i duhovnosti koju roditelj ima, što će dijete kao odrasla osoba potvrditi ili ne. I u drugim područjima života dijete odgajamo u onome što jesmo, pa je tako i s vjerom.

Konačno, autor smatra da posvojenje ima duboko značenje i za širu zajednicu, za čitavo čovječanstvo – ono utječe na poglede društva na roditeljstvo i odgoj. Posvojenje nas otvara mnogim drugim ljudskim problemima i stanjima.

----------


## eva71

Svi se zalimo da nema literature na hrvatskom i o Hrvatskoj, nabasala sam na tekst koji Vas mozda interesira. Nije najnoviji (2004) a radi se o analizi i usporedbi djece smjestene u domovima i udomiteljskim obiteljima.

http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=...ak_jezik=24607

Ispricavam se u slucaju da je netko vec prije mene ovo stavio na forum, a da nisam vidjela.

----------


## Vlvl

Doreen Nagle: Ne osjećam se prestara za mamu! (izdavač Alinea, 2006)

Knjiga je namijenjena ženama iznad tridesetipete koje planiraju majčinstvo, ili tek razmišljaju o njemu, ili koje su ga već ostvarile u toj relativno kasnoj dobi, po prvi puta ili ponovo. Autorica je majka posvojenog sina, koja je napisala ono što je njoj samoj nedostajalo kad se oko četrdesete počela ozbiljno baviti željom da postane majka. 
A kako u toj dobi zatrudnjivanje i donošenje djeteta na svijet ne krene uvijek lako, ona obrađuje različite načine postajanja majkom: zatrudnjivanjem i rađanjem (potpomognutom oplodnjom ili ne), korištenjem doniranih jajnih stanica, spermija ili embrija, zamjenskim majčinstvom, maćehinstvom, posvojenjem i udomljenjem. Tu su i pitanja koje si buduća majka ili žena koja tek o tome razmišlja može postaviti, uobičajeni strahovi, razlozi za i protiv kasnog majčinstva, pojedine vrste, kombiniranja majčinstva s karijerom ili ne, savjeti stručnjaka, iskustva starijih majki i njihove djece. 
Knjiga je zgodan miš-maš, od svega pomalo, ni o čemu detaljno. Svatko kog dublje zanima neka od ovih tema, posebno zatrudnjivanje i potpomognuta oplodnja, vjerojatno je već istražio i uputio se na razini dubljoj nego ova knjiga nudi. Prava američka kuharica s dosta sitnih poglavlja, napisana potpuno neopterećujuće, čijih sam skoro tristo stranica pročitala u dvije večeri. 
Meni je dobro legla i preporučujem je usprkos njenoj površnosti i neprimjenjivost mnogih američkih rješenja, pravnih i medicinskih, na naš svijet. 

Poglavlje o osnivanju obitelji posvojenjem ima tridesetak stranica, i ono je, uz zamjensko majčinstvo nama možda najnekorisnije s obzirom na razlike u opisanom i našem sustavu i praksi. Razočarat će se svatko tko očekuje iskoristive upute o postupku posvajanja i detaljne priče o posvojenjima. Spominjem i da su neke napomene u fusnotama hrvatskog izdanja, koje se odnose na naše prilike, zastarjele. 
Ali su osjećaji potencijalnih posvojitelja isti na obje strane oceana, kao i promišljanja dok razmatraju posvojenje kao svoj put prema stvaranju obitelji. Također, nešto više upotrebljivih informacija dobit će oni koje zanima posvajanje u inozemstvu. 
Zbog engleskog termina za udomiteljicu (foster mother) moguće je uopće razmatrati udomiteljstvo među ostalim načinima ostvarivanja majčinstva. Međutim, nekoliko stranica koje govore o ovoj temi vrlo su suvisle. Ističe se da udomiteljstvo nije niti dobra proba za majčinstvo, niti brži put do posvojenja. Spomenuto je ponešto od onog s čim udomitelji moraju računati, na primjer omogućavanje susreta djeteta s ne uvijek simpatičnom biološkom obitelji. 

Svidjelo mi se pozivanje za informiranjem kod liječnika odnosno drugih ovlaštenih osoba, spominjanje potrebe za terapijom ili savjetnicima u slučajevima borbe s neplodnošću, savjet da se između pokušaja zatrudnjivanja i početka posvajanja napravi pauza koja će omogućiti da se prvo odžaluje neplodnost, i spominjanje potrebe planiranja financijske i organizacijske strane cijele priče. Cijenim inzistiranje na tome da rješenje dobro za jednu obitelj nije prihvatljivo za drugu, bilo da se radi o medicinskim tretmanima, posvojenju ove ili one vrste, ostajanju majke kod kuće... i nadasve podršku koju autorica pruža svakoj od nas da ostvari ono što osjeća i misli da je dobro.
Sve u svemu zdravorazumska knjiga, koju s obzirom na kroničan manjak literature na hrvatskom na temu posvojenja vrijedi pročitati.

----------


## eva71

Kao i kod mnogih vas moja sadasnjica se sastoji od pitanja, strahova, odluka, obrade, molbi, telefoniranja, cekanja i naravno…citanja. (Ma ne, ima i onog drugog, ali to ne soada na ovaj forum :Yes: )

Narucila sam i knjige koje ste tako lijepo opisale i zdusno preporucile, no momentalno citam klasik o odgoju djeteta - « Kako biti dosta dobar roditelj » (*A Good enough Parent*) od *B. Bettelheima*  (znate ga po psihoanalizi bajki) i, iako nije posebno o posvojenoj djeci, s odusevljem napredujem iz poglavlja u poglavlje i rado bih ga nadodala  preporukama.  Nazalost nema hrvatskog prijevoda, ali skuzila sam da cure na forumi nista ne moze zaustaviti…. :Very Happy: 

Psihicki razvoj djece, njihov odnos s roditeljima i interpretacija raznih djecjih traumi i problema kroz oci psihoanalize je korisna bez obzira da li je dijete posvojeno ili ne. Ja citam s perspektivom na posvojenje i mnoga su mi poglavlja bila izuzetno interesantna, kao naprimjer zasto djeca kradu, zasto su nasilna, vaznost roditeljske apsolutne vjere u djetetove mogucnosti  kao najvazniji element dejetetova uspjeha itd.……..

Kao prvo B. navodi da nema prirucnika za odgoj djece, jer svako je djete i svaki roditelj jedinstven, Kako je i njihovo prozivljeno iskustvo i interakcija  svaki put jedinstvena , nema gotovih solucija, nego svaka situacija trazi zasebni odgovor. 

Naglasuje koliko je vazno da roditelj pokusa sam pronaci odgovore na probleme, pa makar oni i ne bili idealni (ko da idealno postoji !), jer to djetetu pokazuje da je roditelju stalo do njega i da ulaze veliki trud naci rjesenje, a roditelju daje samopouzdanje. Smatra da roditelji i ionako uglavnom citaju knjige o odgoju djece samo sa ciljem da potvrde vlastiti nacin odgoja. Svakako preporucuje citanje takvih knjiga fakultativno, u vremenu kad nismo suoceni s konkretnim problemom, nego kad smo spremni otvoreno prihvatiti i razmisliti o odredenim drugacijim metodama i iskustvima.

Zato roditelji, citajte, ali vjerujte prije svega u svoju intuiciju, vi najblje poznajete svoje dijete i situaciju u kojoj se nalazite…

Knjiga pomaze sagledati razne aspekte djetetova razvoja i odgoja, te sugerira da svaki put pokusavamo razmotriti djetetove motive, a i kriticnije se osvrtnuti na nase uobicajene zahtjeve , te vjezbati empaticnost . Proizlazi (barem sam ja to u par navrata skuzila), da ponekad nasa djeca imaju pravo (cesce nego to mislimo i onda kad nam to ne odgovara) i da koji put od djeteta zahtjevamo stvari kojih se ni sami uvijek ne drzimo (svaki put kad mu kazem da slozi stvari nabacana na stolcu, i onda udem u svoju sobu, osjecam se licemjerno). 
Nije da nikada ne hvalimo nase dijete, ali to ciniti svjesnije i cesce pomaze, a umjesto neke monotone prodike pokusati razumijeti da je kad vecera dode na stol bas najnapetiji dio u crticu takoder moze doprinjeti boljim odnosima (jucer sam navecer jos prala novu majcu, a jutros peglala hlace koje jos nisu bile suhe :Laughing: ).
Takoder sam s velikim interesom procitala sve o vaznosti igre, njezinim cak i agresivnim manifestacijama, te odredenim sukobima s djecom…ja sam dosta verbalan tip, pa mislim da se sve stalno treba objasnjavati….ostala  sam   :Shock:     kad je B. podcrtao da je objasnjavanje uzroka djetetova ponasanja ne samo nepotrebno, nego i  lose, jer dijete je premalo da bi svjesno razlucilo  uzroke nekih svojih ponasanja. Pravdanje nasih motiva takoder moze biti neplodno, jer ili je dijete premalo da to shvati, ili je trenutak krivi, ili sve « precuje » jer su to za njega samo prodike….

Ja se ispricavam, ovo bas i nije ispao neki sistematski sazetak (proslo je vec previse vremena od mojih zadnjih skolskih lektira); malo parafraziram, malo se zanesem, ali nadam se da ce se netko ipak odluciti i sam citati...

----------


## eva71

Upravo zavrsavam s citanje knjige *Cécile Delannoy, Au risque de l'adoption. Une vie à construire ensemble, 2006*. Kako nije ovdje na Zdenkinoj listi, dodajem i preporucam.

vise o knjizi kad uhvatim vremena...

----------


## Danijela Danci

Preporučam slikovnicu Jež Katarzyne Kotowske te  također odličnu knigu"Djeca tajne". Nisam sigurna za autora.

----------


## čokolada

Autorica je Catherine Bonnet.

----------


## ivanas

Upravo čitam Journey of the adopted self - a quest for wholeness autor Betty Jean Lifton, prije toga sam pročitala njenu knjigu Lost and Found

Autorica je sama posvojeno dijete, po struci psiholog i radi s posvojenom djecu. U prvom trenu su mi se neka njena razmišljanja učinila i malo radikalnima sa strane roditelja-posvojitelja, a sad dok čitam njenu drugu knjigu počinjem razumijevati o čemu govori. Njoj je rečeno da je posvojena u ne sjećam se kojoj dobi, mama joj je rekla da je to njihova tajna i da ne smije reći tati da zna da je posvojena, i lagali su joj da podacima o biološkim roditeljima. U americi je dugi niz godina bila praksa da posvojena djeca nisu niti kao odrasla mogla dobiti uvid u svoje dosjee i podatke o biološkoj obitelji, osim u najiznimnijim slučajevima nasljednih bolesti i sl. kad je sud odlučivao o otvaranju. 

Baš mi je drago da sam počela opet čitati o ovoj tematici iz kuta nekog tko je posvojen. Lako nas svakodnevni život ponese i zaboravimo na neke stvari koje naša djeca nose u sebi, i mene kao roditelja ljuti taj naš sustav skrbi o djeci, u kojem nitko ne misli o njima i njihovim potrebama.

----------


## ivanas

Posvojena odrasla djeca  u knjigama koje sam čitala pričaju kako se osjećaju nerođeno, ne samo jer su razdvojeni od biološke majke, već dijelom i zbog toga što priče o njihovom djetinjstvu počinju njihovim posvajanjem. I sve slikovnice o posvajanju koje sam dosad čitala s djecom počinju tako. 
Nekako sam instinktivno uvijek njihove priče počinjala od početka, od rođenja, a kako sad imamo u okolini itrudnica, proširili smo na to kako beba raste u trbuhu, kolika je u kojem periodu, što može raditi, iako nam fali dio vremena od rođenja, pričam im što male bebe koje dobi mogu, sjediti, puzati, hodati, pričati i da su i oni vjerojatno tako, još ako koji detalj znam dodam ga. Mogu misliti kako zbunjujuće može biti djeci kad rastu a fali jedan dio njihove priče, a samim time i njih samih. I budem ljuta ponekad što nam toliko detalja fali, a koji su pametnijim postupanjem nadležnih službi mogli biti sačuvani.

----------


## nana74

U trećem razredu osnovne škole uče iz prirode i društva o desetljeću i onda djeca imaju zadatak opisati svoje desetljeće (i, po mogućnosti, staviti svoje fotografije iz određenog razdoblja). Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je našoj curi bilo! 
Dio njihove priče znamo kako su bili kod udomitelja tri i pol godine, nešto znamo i za razdoblje prije toga. No, kada pričamo o tome uvijek uključujemo i trudnoću i rođenje i dok su bili bebe. Nama je to sasvim normalno. 
Vrlo mi je čudan i potpuno nerazumljiv stav da posvojenjem djeca počinju novi/drugi život i kao da ono što se događalo prije pojave tog jednog papira nije značilo ništa!

----------


## ivanas

Njihov život ne počinje posvojenjem ali sustav oko posvajanja se ponaša tako, a često i okolina i nepripremljeni roditelji koji gledaju sve iz svoje perspektive i za njih njihova obitelj počinje posvojenjem, ali djeci ne. 
Ima toliko puno prilika gdje se naša djecamoraju osjećati grozno, pa cijeli prvih par razreda osnovne škole se vrti oko, mama, tata, obitelj i sl.

----------


## špelkica

Drage cure, kako doći do nekakve literature na hrvatskom, mislim znam engleski, ali baš ne kupujem preko neta u inozemstvo, jel ima nešto po našim knjižarama?

----------


## ivanas

Nema literature na hrvatskom, ali možeš otići u neku veću knjižaru kod nas, npr. algoritam ili vbz, naći na netu koje knjige želiš i oni ti naruče i ti dodes u knjižaru po njih i platiš. Na amazonu ima hrpa knjiga i čak možeš pročitati par stranica knjige pa viditi da li ti paše ili ne.

----------


## Adopta

ADOPTA je otkupila autorska prava i priprema izdavanje prekrasne slikovnice o posvojenju na hrvatkom jeziku koja inkorporira barem dio identiteta nase djece prije posvojenja. Ujedno zelimo sa tom slikovnicom   u vrtice, knjiznice i skole...Ocekujemo izdanje pocetkom jeseni i radujemo se vasim povratnim komentarima!




> Drage cure, kako doći do nekakve literature na hrvatskom, mislim znam engleski, ali baš ne kupujem preko neta u inozemstvo, jel ima nešto po našim knjižarama?

----------


## nana74

Što se tiče slikovnica na hrvatskom jeziku, nama je Jež bio prekrasan i djecu je jako dirnuo. Ostalo što imamo ipak je na engleskom...

----------


## špelkica

Gdje mogu nabavit tu slikovnicu? Hvala

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo je prije koju godinu nabavili u AGM-u u zg-u

----------


## špelkica

Hvala, jesi brza  :Grin:  ! Tko je autor?

----------


## ArI MaLi

katarzyna kotowska  :Wink:

----------


## butterfly_

drage moje, gdje ste nabavile knjigu "Djeca Tajne" C.Bonnet??

ja sam zvala nekoliko knjižara - nitko ju nema, ni ne nabavlja!
probala sam po antikvarijatima, pretražila amazon... sve, ali nikako ju ne mogu naći!

"Gestu ljubavi" sam našla, ali "Djecu Tajne" nema nigdje!

----------


## ivica_k

Probaj u gradskoj knjiznici, ako nije za posudbu,

----------


## ivica_k

Sorry! Za citaonicu sigurno ima

----------


## butterfly_

> Probaj u gradskoj knjiznici, ako nije za posudbu,


hvala na savjetu!
knjižnica mi uopće nije pala na pamet  :facepalm:

----------


## Snekica

Djecu Tajne nisam ni ja nikad uspjela pronaći  :Sad: 
Kad sam čitala Ježa sa svojom nećakinjom, morala sam malo stati jer su joj došle suze na oči, a tad je imala 6 g.

----------


## butterfly_

> Kad sam čitala Ježa sa svojom nećakinjom, morala sam malo stati jer su joj došle suze na oči, a tad je imala 6 g.


 :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Neki dan sam malo gledala po amazonu i vidjela da ima dosta knjiga i slikovnica na ovu temu. Možda ne bi bilo loše da naši nakladnici izdaju koji prijevod?

----------


## špelkica

> Neki dan sam malo gledala po amazonu i vidjela da ima dosta knjiga i slikovnica na ovu temu. Možda ne bi bilo loše da naši nakladnici izdaju koji prijevod?


Slažem se!!!

----------


## mimi81

Naletila sam na zanimljiv naslov Rina Kralj-Brassard: Djeca milosrđa - napuštena djeca u Dubrovniku od 17. do 19. stoljeća pa evo ako nekoga zanima

----------


## mimi81

Evo još dva zgodna naslova: Rastimo zajedno Plus i Roditeljstvo u najboljem interesu djeteta i podrška roditeljima najmlađe djece s teškoćama u razvoju. Oba naslova su u izdanju Ured UNICEF-a za Hrvatsku

----------


## mimi81

Evo još jedne za pravnike, ali mogu je čitati i drugi: Dobrobit djeteta i najbolji interes djeteta u sudskoj praksi : Europski sud za ljudska prava i Ustavni sud Republike Hrvatske. Autor je Miroslav Šeparović

----------


## mimi81

Naišla na još zgodnih naslova koji su vezani za posvojenje autorice Mirjane Mrkele. Roman Dragi Olivere priča o problemu suživota u obitelji i u domu za napuštenu djecu. A zbirka Vrabac sadrži kratku priču o jednoj djevojčici Mihovilki i priču o jednoj Romkinji Almi  :Smile:  Ako vam bude pri ruci svakako pročitajte

----------

